#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  actie alleen voor vandaag

## zonneschijn oppasservice

Vandaag is er een speciale dag ,1van de nanny's is vandaag jarig en dat vieren we. We hebben voor vandaag een speciale actie wie ons boekt krijgt 10% korting, dus wees er snel bij! 

Voor interesse pm me of mail me,ik ben vandaag niet telefonisch bereikbaar. 

Let op: deze actie is alleen voor vandaag geldig en het is geen 1 april grap!

----------

